# French opera



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello dear Members,
again a new piece. Who is the composer, what's the name of the piece and perhaps of the singer?
It's of course french opera.


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Ammedment*

Maybe the orchestral parte will help you


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

the file is too big. How about compressing it a bit?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

yeah! Salute demeure from Gounod's Faust. I have the Decca set with...Franco Corelli. More of a Massenet fan me self!


----------

